# AVG e-mail scanner - autopop3: connecting to econom.nsc.ru



## Neophyte (Jul 26, 2004)

I have recently started getting a little pop-up message from AVG7 which I can't understand - it is saying its connecting to various URLs, and I have no idea why...

I have recently had the all clear on my HJT log - could this be something that slipped through the net?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Do you, by any chance, have two antivirus programs installed? If you do, uninstall one of them. Otherwise try reinstalling AVG without the email scanning option (that's only if you don't use Outlook Express).


----------



## Neophyte (Jul 26, 2004)

I am only using AVG free edition. I had considered turning the e-mail scanning off, but that won't stop whatever is trying to connect to these odd russian URLs ?

I use web based e-mail - so as I understand it, there should be no POP3 connections at all?


----------

